# New V-Control 4.0 Open Source Show Control Software



## vman (Dec 28, 2017)

I want to introduce my brand new V-Control 4.0.

V-Control is (as far as I know) the only Open Source Show Control Software for professional usage.
V-Control is available for Windows 64 Bit, Linux 64 Bit, Raspberry Pi 32 Bit, and soon for MacOS X.

V-Control 4 is not really comparable with Medialon or Crestron, but uses some features known from these systems. 
Every controlled device is represented by a virtual device in V-Control. The device status is handled by device variables such as Power Status, Input Status or Position. Each status change can trigger a task.

V-Control 4.0 is completely free, no license fees, open source.

V-Control is available at https://v-control.com

Hope you like it.


----------

